# Area 51 and Light show 2012



## HalloweenCanada

This is my Halloween show for 2012. The UFO hovering over the roof is 50 ft in circumference... Videos on the way.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Whoa, sweet!


----------



## skeletonowl

Those lights! They are calling to me...


----------



## HalloweenCanada

*Area 51 Halloween Display.... With light show*

Here is the start of my Halloween display... Much more to come. Videos will be up tonight. I'll be using the following songs....

Awolnation- Sail

Men in Black- Back in Time

Yanni- standing in motion.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

MOST EXCELLENT!!

You have to give us your build instructions! this is just too cool!


----------



## Lord Homicide

That looks like an NCR ranger from Fallout New Vegas. Awesome!


----------



## MapThePlanet

50 feet! FANTASTIC! Hope that baby is tightened down, you may have the FAA coming down on you!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Unique and very striking! I'll put money on someone calling in a UFO sighting in your area


----------



## Spooky1

I love the saucers. I see UFO hunter visiting you in the near future.


----------



## Hairazor

That is stupendous!!!


----------



## DreadKnightswife

My son wants to do ailens next year now!


----------



## Regions Beyond

Great photos and start, love the UFO prop. Really nice work here


----------



## spideranne

50 ft is huge! Looking forward to the videos.


----------



## HalloweenCanada

This is the first video..... Way to windy last night to hover the UFO


----------



## Mystic Manor

Great job! Very entertaining.


----------



## rubberband1293

Wow - that is great!!!


----------



## MapThePlanet

Pretty darn sweet!


----------



## graveyardmaster

WOW!...i enjoyed that alot...thanks for posting!


----------



## Eric Striffler

EXCELLENT! I can just imagine it all fogged up...

Are you going to put any sort of flickering light behind the crashed UFO? I can imagine this looking BEAUTIFUL with some simple effects, although it already is without so who knows!

Definitely keep us posted!


----------



## HalloweenCanada

Here's a much better video....Sail Awolnation


----------



## Eric Striffler

HalloweenCanada said:


> Here's a much better video....Sail Awolnation


Well that changes everything. AWESOME.


----------



## silentskream

LOVE IT!!!!

i wish we could see the aliens a little better cuz the picture of them looks awesome!.. maybe a dim blue spotlight on each?


----------



## HalloweenCanada

Fireworks will be added to the show this coming weekend.. Stay tuned


----------



## HalloweenCanada

Visit the following link for more pictures and videos.

http://www.hauntyourhome.ca/entries/41


----------



## scarrycher

that is so different, love it, can't wait to see the fireworks


----------



## Palmdale Haunter

Great show!


----------



## sparky

Very cool,that was a great lite show. Would be cool to see that up close.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Awesome effect wish I was skilled enough to make my lights do that!


----------



## HalloweenCanada

Thanks for the compliments..... More pics with my new fogger.


----------



## haunt on hannum

wow very very cool


----------



## Ramonadona

Ditto!!!


----------



## dusty588

Awesome! What did you use for the LED lighting?


----------



## HalloweenCanada

I'm using 5 meter 150 LED RGB strips around the windows and roof line. The UFO's and runway are 2811 Pixel strips. I'm controlling the lights with a combo of LightORama and DMX E1.31 with Sandevices RGB controller


----------



## HalloweenCanada

We pick this guy up on Saturday... Found him on a local Buy & Sell. Should make a great addition.


----------



## ATLfun

Your display is absolutely fantastic. The saucer above the house is absolutely mind blowing. However, it does seem to get a little lost when the lights are on full blast chase.

Not sure how you could highlight that saucer, but it is such a major achievement that I wish it stood out a little more. But that is really nitpicking. 

In regards to your display's place among UFO Themed Halloween displays, as Rick Flair (Retired Pro Wrestler) would say " Is the Best that ever was, the Best that there is, and the Best that ever will be." :cheesien:



.


----------



## yeloowtang

great job , looks fantastic 
i think i saw that alien for sale on kijiji last week !! glad he found a nice home..

steff


----------



## mrvoodoo

Wow,, that is sweet. It has the creep out factor to it also.


----------



## HalloweenCanada

Our new addition...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awww, that is so CUTE!


----------



## HalloweenCanada

Fireworks Video.... Yanni- Standing in motion


----------



## HalloweenCanada

*Area 51 Halloween Light Show- Fireworks Video.*


----------



## scarrycher

that is fantastic!!


----------



## R. Lamb

That looked great. I, of coarse. would be arrested for trying that here in Los Angeles. I like it though!


----------



## HalloweenCanada

Thanks for the compliments... This was a one time fireworks shoot to make the video.


----------



## Lunatic

Seriously colossal! The atmosphere is fantastic. If someone drives by without looking then they shouldn't be driving. Love it!


----------



## HalloweenCanada

FIREWORKS Video..... Check it out..

http://www.hauntyourhome.ca/entries/41


----------



## HalloweenCanada

Lunatic said:


> Seriously colossal! The atmosphere is fantastic. If someone drives by without looking then they shouldn't be driving. Love it!


Thanks for the kind words... For a small town we have had lots of traffic..


----------



## Rage

Dude that's smok'n. At first I thought it was neon then the chasing effect started with the color change and that went out the window. Those have got to be the brightest LEDs I've seen in a while. What would you guess the total build time to be?


----------



## Indyandy

I would like to know how you made the saucers. Great show.


----------



## HalloweenCanada

Indyandy said:


> I would like to know how you made the saucers. Great show.


UFO's are made from PVC and white boat shrink wrap. The white gives a awesome glow when the lights are installed inside...

Pic of the Fireworks...


----------



## Monsterman

tommyknockers tommyknockers knocking at your door!!! looks Sweet!!


----------



## HalloweenCanada

Monsterman said:


> tommyknockers tommyknockers knocking at your door!!! looks Sweet!!


Thanks... Please share this video with everyone.

Happy Halloween...


----------



## easycraig

this does look GREAT! - i used the AwolNation Sail song also during our party... it has a great creepy feel to it... 

love the lights around your home... 

once again... .great job! ec


----------



## Hauntiholik

No solicitations for donations or votes for polls and contests on other web sites is permitted.


----------



## Lord Homicide

DISRESPECTED! That car blew by like nothing was going on!! Your display is mind blowing.


----------



## HalloweenCanada

Lord Homicide said:


> DISRESPECTED! That car blew by like nothing was going on!! Your display is mind blowing.


Lol... I was laughing when they went by.. They didn't even finch.. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## HalloweenCanada

I'm still in shock.. We have just grabbed 1st place in the biggest Halloween contest in Canada. My wife and I are very excited and proud of what we have done. Thanks for all the views and help on this forum..


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Congratulations!!


----------



## NecroBones

Very cool!


----------



## smileyface4u23

Amazing!!


----------

